# Girls for Adoption in Northern Ohio



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

As you know, I have my 2 very sweet girls, Claire and Noel. Recently I've been thinking a lot about giving them up for adoption. Please don't judge me, I love them so much and they are the sweetest girls ever. They really make my day brighter. But there is also a lot about them that I don't know how much longer I can handle.
I don't like cleaning they're cage everyday, while they run around the room, getting on my bed and other places they are not allowed. My room CONSTANTLY stinks because I have to keep my door closed since we have a cat. They chew everything. I feel like I can't take as good of care of them as I should be, so that's why I'm thinking about putting them up for adoption.
If you live in Northern Ohio and are interested, please message me. I will ONLY adopt them out together and only to the right person. I will thoroughly look through all your posts to see if you are worthy.
Keep in mind that I have not completely decided to give them away, but I am still thinking about it. If I can find the right person, I probably will.


----------

